# Work in progress ( sorry no pictures)



## mr.davon24 (Jan 19, 2008)

I actually have a question about applying glue to styrofoam? I wanted to know would it be safe to glue the styrofoam and dropped and pretreated rocks on it? Thanks fellas


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Some glues don't stick well to styrofoam, and some melt it. Some of the glues that do stick to styrofoam, don't stick well to rocks. The bestglue I'v found for this kind of job is waterfall pond foam. It looks somthing like a black UV and water resistant "Great Stuff" but is durable underwater and non toxic to fish and plants.

Also where possible, I would stitch the styrofoam blocks together with nylon yarn. It holds up well and helps keep a surface coating from chipping off by providing tie in's.


----------



## mr.davon24 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thank man/


----------



## will74 (Mar 5, 2007)

Gorilla glue works great. just make sure it is completely cured before adding water and especially fish.


----------



## mr.davon24 (Jan 19, 2008)

have you used the gorilla glue? How long does it take to cure?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

mr.davon24 said:


> have you used the gorilla glue? How long does it take to cure?


 I've used the gorilla glue for fish stands and non-fish projects, here's a good one: http://www.gorillaglue.com/glues/gorillaglue/index.aspx It takes about an hour to dry. But I would not be 100% confident using it underwater around living things. It is supposed to be non-toxic after 24 hours, so I'd wait at least that long and rinse well before using. For some real small job, I'd consider using it, like fixing a filter or something.

The pond foam is designed to hold things together underwater while being safe for fish and aquatic plants. I have had no problems with it and any time the job is big enough, it would still be my choice.


----------



## mr.davon24 (Jan 19, 2008)

Where exactly could I get pond Foam my Local LFS doesn't carry it?


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been told it can be found at Home Depot ... looking to go there myself in the next few days.


----------



## mr.davon24 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks fam


----------



## jmreef (Feb 22, 2008)

i would also try a local garden center, i work at one in town and we carry the pond foam


----------

